# PADI Courses, Dubai



## KatharineH (Oct 31, 2009)

I am looking to do a PADI scuba diving course in Dubai, but there are a few different companies that offer this. I have heard from some people that Al Boom does not have a great safety record, get others say its fine... 

Has anyone done this course in Dubai with a company they would recommend? 

Thanks.


----------



## iggs (May 7, 2008)

I dived with Al boom on o wreck off Dubai in nobenmber and saw nothing that would support a rumour of a poor safety record 

I did my advanced with freestyle divers over at dibba and would thoroughly recommend them, professional but with a friendly community feel revolving around the base

ian


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm making no comments about why they are sometimes called Al Doom. I have dived with them a few times, and they were fine.

There are other options for you. Pavillion Dive centre at Jumeirah Beach Hotel, Scubatec in Karama, TDI in Diving Village.

For further afield (bear in mind you will probably go to Fujeirah for the open water dives anyway), i would recommend Divers Down in Khor Fakkan.

You can always do your training with a freelance/independant instructor as well.

Any other questions please ask


----------



## KatharineH (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you both - will have a look into your suggestions!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Whoever you decide to go with, you do have the option of doing the theory part on-line.

You would still need the dive planner (either electronic or table) to complete some sections but a lot of people find it easier than using the manual.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You could have a read through this thread from a while ago

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/25356-diving-lessons.html


----------

